# Grooming tail



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

anniebee said:


> I'm new to the Golden Retriever and have been learning how to groom. I don't know if I'm doing something wrong but Levi's tail is so coarse. It is like a horse's tail. All goldens I've seen have smooth tails.
> If this isn't normal, what do I need to do. If it is normal, what am I doing wrong? I've tried conditioners with little success. I need help! Levi is a 3 year old neutered male.


Can you show a pic? It will be better for everyone to understand. But you can improve your dog's diet. Like adding Omega-3 and Omega-6 fatty acids. Because they are good for your dog's coat and tail. Or you can use some supplements.


----------



## anniebee (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a pic. He wouldn't let me hold his tail up, so I had to get a shot with him laying down. I did purchase
*LEGITPET Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil with 3,6,9. *
I hope this helps!


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I think a good dog safe leave in conditioner would help


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Firstly, what do you use to brush the tail? I would use a pin brush. Also don't dry brush. Always mist the coat/tail with water or a combo of water mixed with a little conditioner, or a coat spray. I second the idea of a leave in conditioner.


----------

